# Perchè si sentono?



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

*Perchè si sentono?*

[FONT=&quot]Mi sono lasciata un mese fa ma ieri sera ho visto che il mio ex ha sbloccato sua moglie da facebook[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]loro sono lasciati da quasi 1 anno e mezzo ma a livello legale sono ancora sposati[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]si sono sentiti per 11 mesi dopo che si sono lasciati, poi io e lui ci siamo messi insieme e lei l'ha bloccato[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l'ha sbloccato dopo 4 mesi che stavamo insieme[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ho parlato con lei e mi ha detto: non fare la gelosa, ti ricordo che è ancora sposato[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ho detto a lui di chiederle perchè l'ha cercato e bastama lui si è messo a chiaccherare[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ora sono passati 2 mesi da quella chiaccherata e lui l'aveva bloccata ma ora l'ha sbloccata[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]so che non dovrei pensarci più ma non ci riesco[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]non hanno figli in comune[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]secondo voi è normale che si sentono tanto e si sono sentiti tanto in passato nonostante non stanno più insieme?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]la loro storia tra fidanzamento, convivenza e matrimonio è durata quasi 2 anni e mezzo, lei l'anno scorso ha detto che voleva ritornare con lui ma lui non volevae 2 mesi fa lei ha detto a lui che non è interessata [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lo chiedo anche per capire cosa sono stata io per lui[/FONT]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]Mi sono lasciata un mese fa ma ieri sera ho visto che il mio ex ha sbloccato sua moglie da facebook[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]loro sono lasciati da quasi 1 anno e mezzo ma a livello legale sono ancora sposati[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]si sono sentiti per 11 mesi dopo che si sono lasciati, poi io e lui ci siamo messi insieme e lei l'ha bloccato[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]l'ha sbloccato dopo 4 mesi che stavamo insieme[/FONT]
> ...


Cosa sei stata te lo può dire solo lui
Certo questa presenza costante della ex non ha aiutato nel suo esserci e non esserci mi sembra abbia pesato molto bella vostra relazione


----------



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

Lo so che lo può dire solo lui ma lui m'ignora da un mese quindi non posso parlare con lui
si è stato pesante anche perchè lui spesso parlava di lei anche se dicevo di smetterla
addirittura abbiamo dovuto cambiare giorno di fidanzamento perchè casualmente capitava come numero lo stesso della sua data sia di fidanzamento e sia di matrimonio con lei


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> Mi sono lasciata un mese fa ma ieri sera ho visto che il mio ex ha sbloccato sua moglie da facebook
> loro sono lasciati da quasi 1 anno e mezzo ma a livello legale sono ancora sposati
> si sono sentiti per 11 mesi dopo che si sono lasciati, poi io e lui ci siamo messi insieme e lei l'ha bloccato
> l'ha sbloccato dopo 4 mesi che stavamo insieme
> ...


il ragazzo è capriccioso assai.  2 anni e mezzo tra fidanzamento, convivenza e matrimonio sono poco più di nulla.
la ex moglie è degna di lui.

invece di stare lì ad arrovellarti, scappa senza voltarti


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> Mi sono lasciata un mese fa ma ieri sera ho visto che il mio ex ha sbloccato sua moglie da facebook
> loro sono lasciati da quasi 1 anno e mezzo ma a livello legale sono ancora sposati
> si sono sentiti per 11 mesi dopo che si sono lasciati, poi io e lui ci siamo messi insieme e lei l'ha bloccato
> l'ha sbloccato dopo 4 mesi che stavamo insieme
> ...


Perché è la moglie. Cioè è una che per lui è importante.

Tu sei stata una storia nella sua vita.

È grave che tu ti ponga queste domande mettendo a confronto la tua storia con un'altra.


----------



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

perchè è grave?
che vuol dire che è la moglie?
mio padre e mia madre non stanno insieme da parecchio tempo, sono ancora sposati a livello legale
lui ha un'altra compagna a cui da moltissima importanza e mai ha detto: mia moglie è mia moglie ecc


----------



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il ragazzo è capriccioso assai.  2 anni e mezzo tra fidanzamento, convivenza e matrimonio sono poco più di nulla.
> la ex moglie è degna di lui.
> 
> invece di stare lì ad arrovellarti, scappa senza voltarti


in che senso capriccioso?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> perchè è grave?
> che vuol dire che è la moglie?
> mio padre e mia madre non stanno insieme da parecchio tempo, sono ancora sposati a livello legale
> lui ha un'altra compagna a cui da moltissima importanza e mai ha detto: mia moglie è mia moglie ecc


La tua risposta del tutto incongruente conferma che il tuo problema non ha nulla a che fare con lui.
Cosa c'entrano i tuoi genitori? Tuo padre è il modello di comportamento assoluto?
Evidentemente per te i tuoi genitori, la loro separazione di fatto c'entrano. Su questo dovresti riflettere.

Il fatto che lei sia la moglie significa che è la donna che lui ha voluto come moglie, la persona che gli ha fatto prendere la decisione di sposarsi. 

È grave che tu ti ponga a confronto. La tua sembra una modalità ossessiva. Vuoi misurare utilizzando il comportamento di lui con la moglie la tua relazione e te stessa.


----------



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

lui dice che si è sposato per obbligo, che non ci voleva stare, che c'è stato per diverse situazioni, dice anche che avevano cambiato la data tre volte e che avevano già disdetto una promessa al comune e dopo la seconda promessa si sono sposati
già dopo 7 mesi che si era sposato è andato dall'avvocato
volevo dire con l'esempio di mio padre che capita nelle storie di stare con persone sposate ma che fanno stare bene la nuova persona con cui stanno
non volevo dire che è il modello assoluto
ossessiva perchè? non c'è proprio il confronto visto che da come mi ha trattata, per lui sono stata niente


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> lui dice che si è sposato per obbligo, che non ci voleva stare, che c'è stato per diverse situazioni, dice anche che avevano cambiato la data tre volte e che avevano già disdetto una promessa al comune e dopo la seconda promessa si sono sposati
> già dopo 7 mesi che si era sposato è andato dall'avvocato
> volevo dire con l'esempio di mio padre che capita nelle storie di stare con persone sposate ma che fanno stare bene la nuova persona con cui stanno
> non volevo dire che è il modello assoluto
> ossessiva perchè? non c'è proprio il confronto visto che da come mi ha trattata, per lui sono stata niente


Perché in forme diverse poni la stessa domanda.
Descrivi lui come un uomo ondivago, senza carattere, senza capacità di prendere decisioni ma solo subirle. Perché mai avresti dovuto volere stare con lui?

P.S. Se rispondi "Perché lo amo" ti dò una testata virtuale :carneval:


----------



## spleen (14 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> *Mi sono lasciata un mese fa* ma ieri sera ho visto che il mio ex ha sbloccato sua moglie da facebook
> loro sono lasciati da quasi 1 anno e mezzo ma a livello legale sono ancora sposati
> si sono sentiti per 11 mesi dopo che si sono lasciati, poi io e lui ci siamo messi insieme e lei l'ha bloccato
> l'ha sbloccato dopo 4 mesi che stavamo insieme
> ...


Non si spiano le persone dopo averle lasciate.
Se ti sei lasciata ti sei lasciata e basta. Significa che la tua strada e la sua si sono separate.

Se poi ti metti pure a fare la gelosa di sua moglie significa proprio che stai su una brutta china.

Vuoi uscire di testa? Continua così.  Lui non ti dirà MAI la verità sul rapporto con sua moglie, oggi come oggi nessuno si sposa per distrazione o controvoglia.


----------



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non si spiano le persone dopo averle lasciate.
> Se ti sei lasciata ti sei lasciata e basta. Significa che la tua strada e la sua si sono separate.
> 
> Se poi ti metti pure a fare la gelosa di sua moglie significa proprio che stai su una brutta china.
> ...


guardare su facebook non significa spiarlo
gelosa di sua moglie lo sono sempre stata
io conosco uno che si è sposato davvero per obbligo, non parlo del mio ex


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2017)

Ma cosa c'è di strano se un ex marito è una ex moglie si parlano 
I miei amici ci escono anche a cena quando capita. 
Non tutti i matrimoni finiscono a coltellate e non capisco perché la cosa ti infastidisce così


----------



## spleen (14 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> guardare su facebook non significa spiarlo
> gelosa di sua moglie lo sono sempre stata
> io conosco uno che si è sposato davvero per obbligo, non parlo del mio ex


Voltare pagina no, vero?

Scusa ma ti risulta chiaro o no che ti ha raccontato un sacco di fregnacce? Primariamente sul suo matrimonio.

E tu continui a stare li ad osservare speranzosa come una cozza attaccata ad un canotto di salvataggio.....

Ma davvero non riuscite a leggere tra le righe la qualità infima dei personaggi che caricate di aspettative?

No scusa, sono io che sbaglio, sono antico....


----------



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è di strano se un ex marito è una ex moglie si parlano
> I miei amici ci escono anche a cena quando capita.
> Non tutti i matrimoni finiscono a coltellate e non capisco perché la cosa ti infastidisce così


Perchè il loro matrimonio non sembra finito
l'anno scorso lei ha chiesto di tornare insieme e dopo 2 mesi ha detto a lui di vedersi e quando lui ha capito il vero motivo ha detto no


----------



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Voltare pagina no, vero?
> 
> Scusa ma ti risulta chiaro o no che ti ha raccontato un sacco di fregnacce? Primariamente sul suo matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Non sto nella speranza di nulla
Sto solo cercando di capire


----------



## Traduefuochi (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché in forme diverse poni la stessa domanda.
> Descrivi lui come un uomo ondivago, senza carattere, senza capacità di prendere decisioni ma solo subirle. Perché mai avresti dovuto volere stare con lui?
> 
> P.S. Se rispondi "Perché lo amo" ti dò una testata virtuale :carneval:


Perchè all'inizio almeno nei miei confronti era completamente diverso


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2017)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> in che senso capriccioso?


perchè cambia idea su questioni che dovrebbero segnare la vita di un uomo con una leggerezza sconfortante.

sembra uno che si lascia vivere addosso.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è di strano se un ex marito è una ex moglie si parlano
> I miei amici ci escono anche a cena quando capita.
> Non tutti i matrimoni finiscono a coltellate e non capisco perché la cosa ti infastidisce così


Non capisco nemmeno io, e ti quoto

In molte persone è inculcata in testa la rappresentazione del rapporto uomo donna come una guerra e/o amore.

Si può dialogare benissimo anche da separati

Anzi, dirò di più, c'è chi da separato si parla perfino meglio di quando stava assieme

È una questione di distanze


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non capisco nemmeno io, e ti quoto
> 
> In molte persone è inculcata in testa la rappresentazione del rapporto uomo donna come una guerra e/o amore.
> 
> ...


Bentornato


----------



## Skorpio (15 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bentornato


grazie!!


----------

